# MAYDAY MAYDAY!!! SALE - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (1/5/16)

Check it out:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zahz (1/5/16)

Great sale!!! @Sir Vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/16)

Wow I'm glad the Praximus' are sold out, I don't have the money, and at that price I would HAVE to have bought one! Now just fighting off the desire to add a Nebox to my collection!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silent Echo (2/5/16)

That gunmetal snow wolf mini 90w  I think I'm in love! If only that was on special too  (hint hint)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

